# Video Review: Canon PowerShot G1 X II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 27, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/video-review-canon-powershot-g1-x-ii/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/video-review-canon-powershot-g1-x-ii/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><a href="http://www.digitalrev.com/" target="_blank">Kai from DigitalRev</a> has completed his review of the Canon PowerShot G1 X II. This is Canon’s top end compact camera for photo enthusiasts.</p>
<p>The review is fairly positive, although a few quirks are pointed out. Some of the button placements are odd and the camera isn’t all that “compact”. The video performance leaves a lot to be desired and it’s not the most attractive camera.</p>
<p>However, the image quality is very good, the autofocus performs very well and it has all the features you could ever want in a serious PowerShot camera.</p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KG3NlqwKCFI?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p>Canon PowerShot G1 X II: <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1028804-REG/canon_9167b001_powershot_g1x_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I58M1VK/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00I58M1VK&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2014)

No comments yet? Ah I get it, it is not something about Sigma…. 8)


----------



## lw (Apr 27, 2014)

All was going well - AFAIAC - until the part on the video mode. 

Not a bad camera it seems, but will only be competitive when it has dropped by 30% at least.
Until then, it certainly doesn't seem to justify the £739 cost here in the UK.


----------



## t.linn (Apr 27, 2014)

I always enjoy watching Kai jack around but it's hard to take him too seriously. Personally, I find his comments about size to be off base. This camera is nicely compact by my definition yet not _too small _for me, like the RX100II. That said, the G1X II is similar in size to a m4/3 camera, with an even bigger sensor, and yet the IQ doesn't appear competitive to good m4/3 sensors. I'd pay $800 in a second—really $1100 with EVF—if it were but, for me, I'd rather deal with the extra bulk, weight, and cost of a Fujifilm X-T1 to get the outstanding IQ. (OTOH, my wife would not.)


----------



## teedidy (Apr 27, 2014)

I picked one up for my wife as a combo birthday present from her family and me (to offset the cost to me). Very early I will say I am very pleased with the camera. The photos in RAW are great, ISO 6400 is comparable (similar, but not as good) to my 5Dmk III at the same ISO, very usable for my wife. She might even be fine with ISO 128,000 however I would not be. It does feel small to me, I am hoping the RRS plate will give it slightly more height and feel better in my hands. All in all we are both very happy with the camera, it fits in much smaller bag then my 5DIII so it has been going more places with us. Since the best camera in the world is the one in your hands, I am happy with it. Autofocus is really nice, I wish the M could have done this well on its initial release. Few quarks, but nothing I would return it for.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't like this guy, very arrogant.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Apr 28, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> Don't like this guy, very arrogant.



Agreed!! He is very annoying. Somehow it's like a train crash, I can't turn my eyes away. I think it comes down to an inquisitive thought: "I wonder if this guy can get even more annoying than he is."


----------



## slclick (Apr 28, 2014)

He's entertaining, engaging and wears a 5D3 with a Nikon strap. He's also the counter weight in the East for Ken Rockwell's turdnest of a website. Look folks, if you take him seriously you're missing many points here. It's always going to be a generalization of a review with wacky tests, pretty girls, dorky co workers and the word BOKEH dumped on you like slime in a Nickelodeon Awards show. Nothing to get your Canon USA panties in a bunch about. Plus that camera is a turkey.


----------



## lw (Apr 28, 2014)

I always think of Kai being to camera reviews, as Jeremy Clarkson (Top Gear) is to car reviews.
Part entertainment, part quite valid points. Always making jokes (not always funny) and trying to be a bit controversial, and sometime they make you laugh, sometimes they make you cringe.
In both cases people either love them or hate them.
And lets face it, they spend a lot more time with a lot more different gear than most people ever do, so their experience of different products does count.


----------



## daviddcamb (Apr 28, 2014)

I really want to like this camera. I need something in addition to my 5d. I've been thinking of an rx100 but frankly that is not really pockatable so I might as well get something a little more substantial. I'd appreciate any real world feedback from people who've bought the. G1 X 2.

Cheers

D


----------



## ajndesign (Apr 28, 2014)

daviddcamb said:


> I really want to like this camera. I need something in addition to my 5d. I've been thinking of an rx100 but frankly that is not really pockatable so I might as well get something a little more substantial. I'd appreciate any real world feedback from people who've bought the. G1 X 2.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


In what way is the RX100 not really pocketable? its tiny! or do you mean the RX10? 

I have ordered one of these over an RX100 2 because I find the Sony far too small! People keep banging on about the size of the camera, but I want something that feels substantial, with good image quality without the need to swap lenses, so this really is ideal for me. I find the smaller cameras too fiddly and not comfortable to use.


----------



## daviddcamb (Apr 29, 2014)

ajndesign said:


> In what way is the RX100 not really pocketable? its tiny! or do you mean the RX10?
> 
> I have ordered one of these over an RX100 2 because I find the Sony far too small! People keep banging on about the size of the camera, but I want something that feels substantial, with good image quality without the need to swap lenses, so this really is ideal for me. I find the smaller cameras too fiddly and not comfortable to use.



Sorry, of course the rx100 is pockatable, but whilst it is small the lens does still protrude a bit so I know I would never shove it in my jeans pocket. I've tried this with a Rioch GR which is not much bigger.


----------

